# RPG or MMORPG for PS2?



## Kreth

I'm looking for a good RPG or MMORPG for the PS2. I get bored with FPS games rather quickly, and I'm looking for something with a little more "meat" to it. My gf and I have played Gladius, and had a good time with that. LOTR: The Third Age is ok. I almost fell asleep when I tried .hack, and the Baldur's Gate series is kind of repetitive. 
I'm looking for something with a little more expansive environment, the less linear, the better. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tarot

There's an EQ game out called Champions of Norrath.  It's pretty good but once you beat it, that's it.  Playing through again, even on a tougher level isn't interesting anymore.   It's much like the Bauldrs Gate series.

God of War is a really good game.  Not RPG but pretty addicting.


----------



## Kreth

Tarot said:
			
		

> There's an EQ game out called Champions of Norrath. It's pretty good but once you beat it, that's it. Playing through again, even on a tougher level isn't interesting anymore. It's much like the Bauldrs Gate series.
> 
> God of War is a really good game. Not RPG but pretty addicting.


I had Champions of Norrath. I ran into the lockup issue that plagued the game. It wasn't interesting enough for me to replace it, so I swapped it for another game.
Edit: My bad, I just realized that it was Champions 2: Return to Arms that had the lockup issue. Anyway, I've played both...


----------



## Cryozombie

If you want a MA based RPG, try Jade Empire by Bioware.  I only assume its availible for PS2 however... I played it on Xbox.  Also Biowares Knights of the Old Republic series is fun... somewhat freeflowing, but somewhat linear... dunno.​


----------



## Kreth

Technopunk said:
			
		

> If you want a MA based RPG, try Jade Empire by Bioware. I only assume its availible for PS2 however... I played it on Xbox. Also Biowares Knights of the Old Republic series is fun... somewhat freeflowing, but somewhat linear... dunno.
> ​


I was looking into KOTOR, and I believe Jade Empire is available on the PS2. I also (briefly) looked at FF XI, but I'm not shelling out the cash for a HD, with the PS3 available shortly. Besides, I have one of the slimline PS2s, so I'm not sure I can use a HD.


----------



## BlueDragon1981

Here check this link out....has a few on there....

http://uptonspc.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=148


----------



## Kreth

BlueDragon1981 said:
			
		

> Here check this link out....has a few on there....
> 
> http://uptonspc.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=148


Gauntlet, an RPG?!


----------



## Cryozombie

Kreth said:
			
		

> I'm not shelling out the cash for a HD, with the PS3 available shortly. Besides, I have one of the slimline PS2s, so I'm not sure I can use a HD.


 
I forgot... sony makes you buy those... :boing2: :boing2:


----------

